# W młodym wieku 15 lat



## dreamlike

Hi,

how would you say "w młodym wieku, 15 lat" in English. I was thinking of "at the tender age of 15" but I have some misgivings. Any ideas?


----------



## BezierCurve

How about: "at an early age of 15 years".


----------



## dreamlike

I look for some idiomatic expression.


----------



## LilianaB

I think it is perfect. At the early age of fifteen.


----------



## dreamlike

Thanks. I'll choose beetwen this: _at the tender age of ..._ and _at an early age of _


----------



## Szkot

dreamlike said:


> Thanks. I'll choose beetwen this: _at the tender age of ..._ and _at an early age of _



You can use either article with either adjective.  Personally I would always use _the _when referring to a particular age, and _a _when no age is specified. He died at _an _early age (full stop) but He died at _the _early age_ of 16_.  Anything else seems wierd to me, but is common in Google.  But that is a question for the English forum.


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

For USA English, "at the tender age of ..." is probably the more common, especially in literary works.  Also used would be "at the youthful age of ..." and "at the early age of ...".  All of these definitely need the "the" article.


----------



## dreamlike

Thank you all for your input.


----------

